# Allen and page bunny food



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

What's the weight of bunny to grams of food ratio?


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

https://www.naturalrabbitfood.com/rabbit-food-conversion-radio/I've kinda been wondering to but I've been answered.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Between my 7 they have about 180-200g (Judging by a J.W scoop) Obviously there are some big bunnys in there. I've never looked at how much they should have tbh. I have found their weight stays right on that ammount (obviously the big ones eat more cos they eat faster)

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

floppylopper said:


> https://www.naturalrabbitfood.com/rabbit-food-conversion-radio/I've kinda been wondering to but I've been answered.


Can't figure out how that conversion works ha



hazyreality said:


> Between my 7 they have about 180-200g (Judging by a J.W scoop) Obviously there are some big bunnys in there. I've never looked at how much they should have tbh. I have found their weight stays right on that ammount (obviously the big ones eat more cos they eat faster)
> 
> *Heidi*


It's so confusing knowing how much is to much and how much is not enough


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Give them enough for them to eat in a few minutes I would say, for Bobz and Maisy maybe a palm-full each. Then just keep an eye on their weight, if it drops, up the pellets a bit and if they gain, then drop it a bit. Dont forget that pellets arn't the main part of their diet, hay is, so its not a big problem if you underfeed (if you overfeed then they wont eat their hay) 
Your new young ones can have unlimited pellets until they are about 6 months, as long as you see they are eating their hay aswell.

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Give them enough for them to eat in a few minutes I would say, for Bobz and Maisy maybe a palm-full each. Then just keep an eye on their weight, if it drops, up the pellets a bit and if they gain, then drop it a bit. Dont forget that pellets arn't the main part of their diet, hay is, so its not a big problem if you underfeed (if you overfeed then they wont eat their hay)
> Your new young ones can have unlimited pellets until they are about 6 months, as long as you see they are eating their hay aswell.
> 
> *Heidi*


yer ive had to stop new ones greens as one of them has a bit of a runny bum. so im increasing their hay and pellets.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh, its best to keep them just on the dry foods for the first few months, such small ammounts can upset their tummys if they arn't used to it. If their tummys still dont settle then you can give just hay and water for a few days, which normally sorts out any tummy problems.

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh, its best to keep them just on the dry foods for the first few months, such small ammounts can upset their tummys if they arn't used to it. If their tummys still dont settle then you can give just hay and water for a few days, which normally sorts out any tummy problems.
> 
> *Heidi*


im glad bobz and maisie are in a seperate hutch to them as i feel guilty leaving them out. but it has to be done, its just weird that they have a runny bum and their bum isnt dirty.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how runny are we talking about? diarrhea in rabbits can become quite serious, are you just seeing cecotropes? I would cut back on the pellets and give plenty of hay. Normally I would just give a handful of pellets each a day or a shot glass. the packets will tell you to feed more so you buy more


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Yer cecotropes, looks a lot better today as I didn't give them greens last night, just hay and pellets. She has vets tomorrow so I'm gunna get that checked out as well


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Looked like cecotropes that had been trodden it which I'm pretty much sure that it was


----------

